# Holidays spell danger for law officers



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Featuring articles from Executive Director Craig Floyd*
with National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial Fund 

*Holidays spell danger for law officers*

By Craig W. Floyd
The National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial Fund

While thousands of others gathered to celebrate the New Year in downtown Baltimore on December 31, 2007, Courtney G. Brooks, a Maryland Transportation Authority police officer, was setting out cones along a busy interstate highway to keep commercial vehicles from coming into the city.
Corporal Brooks, 40, was one of many officers that night who were giving up their own time with family and friends so others could enjoy the holiday. Sadly, Corporal Brooks never made it home. Shortly before midnight, as he worked by himself, a sport utility vehicle struck and fatally injured him. He would become the first law enforcement fatality of 2008. The female driver fled in her vehicle and was arrested the next morning.

"The death of Officer Courtney Brooks . . . as thousands gathered to celebrate the New Year is a somber reminder of the courageous work done by law enforcement officers throughout our state . . . to keep the citizens of Maryland safe," declared then-Governor Martin O'Malley.
A review of the National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial Fund (NLEOMF) records shows that the Christmas and New Year's holiday season can be one of the most dangerous times of the year for law enforcement. Just consider that, throughout history, the chances of an officer being killed on New Year's Eve is 30 percent higher (65 total deaths) than the average day (50 total deaths), and on Christmas the number of line of duty deaths is 56 percent higher (78 total deaths) than normal.

Alcohol is certainly a factor in this uptick in law enforcement fatalities during the holiday season. The death of Kenai (AK) Senior Patrolman John P. Watson is a case in point. On December 25, 2003, Patrolman Watson was attempting to arrest a suspected drunken driver after following him to his home. The man resisted and during the ensuing struggle, Patrolman Watson, 43, was shot and killed. He left behind a wife and seven young children.

Charlie Davis, a New York City police officer, was moonlighting in 1996 during his off-duty hours as a security guard for a Queens check-cashing business. He wanted to give his family an extra special Christmas. On the morning of Saturday, December 21, four armed bandits surprised the owner and Officer Davis as they rolled up the metal gate to the open the store. They forced Charlie and the owner inside, while customers in line scattered. The two men were being led to a safe in the back room when one of the burglars opened fire on the two men, killing them both.

The tragedy of Charlie's murder was only compounded when his wife, Angela, broke the news of her husband's death to her father. Angela's dad fell into a coma after hearing the news and soon died. The joint funeral for the two closest men in her life was held the day after Christmas. And, no doubt, as Angela Davis sat there that day, her thoughts drifted back to another sad day eight years earlier when she buried her brother, Ronald Hearn, a Bronx VA police officer who, like Angela's husband, was shot and killed while protecting others

About 20 minutes before midnight, on December 31, 1997, South Carolina Highway Patrol First Sergeant Frankie Lee Lingard was patrolling the roadways when he spotted a car traveling at an excessive rate of speed. He gave chase and made the stop. As First Sergeant Lingard approached the car, the male driver said, "How are you doing, officer?" and then he opened fire.

Frankie Lingard was hit four times and bled to death within minutes. As it turned out, the occupants of the car-a man, his girlfriend and two young children-were on their way to Disney World. But, they were driving a stolen car, the man had a suspended driver's license and he was a wanted felon. So, he decided to kill a police officer and take his chances on getting away. Needless to say, he did not succeed. He was captured after crashing his vehicle during the attempted escape. A colleague wrote this tribute: "Respected and loved by those who knew him, [First Sergeant Lingard] was truly someone who affected many lives in a positive manner."

New Jersey State Trooper Philip J. Lamonaco was simply one of the best. In fact, he was named "Trooper of the Year" in 1979 for his outstanding police service. Devoted to his wife, Donna, and his three children, Laura, Michael and Sarah, Trooper Lamonaco could not wait to finish his last shift before Christmas so he could be home with his family. That was more than 25 years ago, and Phil Lamonaco never made it home.

On December 21, 1981, he pulled over a car for a traffic violation - something he had done hundreds of times before. Only, this time, he had unknowingly stopped two hardened criminals-self-proclaimed revolutionaries intent on overthrowing the United States Government. They shot Phil nine times and left him to die face down in a snowbank. When two state police officers went to tell the family what had happened, Donna and the kids had just finished baking Christmas cookies. Trooper Lamonaco was buried on Christmas Eve.

On December 18, 1932, W. Fay Dilworth's long hours as a Deputy with the Black Hawk County, Iowa, Sheriff's Department were catching up with him. It was just a week before Christmas and he still hadn't found time to purchase and decorate the tree that he knew his six-year-old daughter, Betty, wanted so much. So, as he began his work that Friday, he went by the Christmas tree lot, picked out a particularly handsome tree and left instructions to have it delivered to his home that evening. Betty would be thrilled.

Before any of the fun could begin, though, there was work to be done. That afternoon, Fay Dilworth found himself alongside Deputy H. M. Mitchell preparing to serve an arrest warrant on a suspected rapist. The suspect was holed up with an accomplice just outside of town. The two deputies went to the house to make the arrest. As soon as they arrived at the kitchen door and announced their intentions, the men stormed towards them with pistols waving. The two thugs commanded the deputies to put up their hands. The two deputies complied, but Deputy Dilworth made a move toward the gunmen and they fired, killing him almost instantly.

Little Betty Dilworth took the news of her father's death calmly. Fay Dilworth had often warned his daughter that he might go to work one day and never return. She had promised not to cry if that happened. When it happened that Friday, Betty remembered her promise and she held back her tears.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

We (Massachusetts) had an officer I believe it was in Methuen who was shot on Christmas morning in like 1994/5/6 not sure what year. I remember a Holyoke officer shot and killed around December 2001/2. Some out there refresh my memory?


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

Holyoke Officer DiNapoli was shot and killed on 12/22/99.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Stay safe out there


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

These stories never cease to be sobering no matter how many times you read them.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Brothers and sisters...stay safe out there.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ditto :dito: Just hope all of us get to enjoy some of the holiday with our friends a family!!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

mr.anttrax said:


> Holyoke Officer DiNapoli was shot and killed on 12/22/99.


Yes thank you!!

Methuen Officer Timothy Henrick was shot on Christmas Day in 1991. A Lawrence man, Manuel Guillermo, was later sentenced by Botsford to 10 years in prison for the shooting. Botsford credited Guillermo for the 19 months he had served in jail prior to his sentencing, making him eligible for parole 4 1/2 years later..

Absolutely be careful out there. Its been real quiet lately with in the line of duty death! (Massachusetts)


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Stay safe


----------



## SAMA33 (Nov 9, 2008)

Everyday has dangers waiting for us just around the corner, never let your guard down. For those officers who think I dont need to wear my vest today, if not for you do it for your family and loved ones. Especially during the holidays, be extra cautious, to all my fellow law enforcement officers be safe, and god be with us all, and givem hell.....


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Featuring articles from Executive Director Craig Floyd*
with National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial Fund 

*Pay attention to LEOs on our roadways this holiday season*

As police step up holiday safety patrols, motorists are urged to drive safely, and slow down and move over


_Provided by the_ _National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial Fund_

WASHINGTON, D.C. - Last New Year's Eve, Corporal Courtney Brooks of the Maryland Transportation Authority Police was setting out cones along a busy interstate highway to keep commercial vehicles from entering downtown Baltimore during the New Year's celebration. Shortly before midnight, a sport utility vehicle struck and fatally injured the 13-year veteran officer. The female driver fled the scene but was arrested the next morning.
Corporal Brooks was one of seven officers killed in the line of duty on the nation's roadways last holiday season-the period between Thanksgiving and New Year's Day when millions of Americans are driving and police officers nationwide are stepping up patrols. In all of 2007, a record 83 law enforcement officers died in traffic-related incidents in the United States.
To help prevent these tragedies and reduce officer injuries and deaths this holiday season, the National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial Fund (NLEOMF) is reminding all motorists to do their part by following some common-sense traffic safety measures.
"Each year, thousands of law enforcement officers sacrifice time with their own families so the rest of us can travel safely and efficiently to spend the holidays with our loved ones. We owe these brave and heroic protectors our full attention and consideration whenever we get behind the wheel," said Craig W. Floyd, the Memorial Fund's chairman and CEO.
"In addition to doing the obvious things - not speeding or driving drunk - all motorists need to be especially mindful of law enforcement officers who will be out in force on our roadways this month. If you see a police cruiser stopped by the side of the road, please slow down, move over and allow the officers to do their jobs safely and effectively," Mr. Floyd added.
The Memorial Fund's "Drive Safely" campaign outlines a number of steps motorists can take to protect law enforcement officers, other drivers and themselves:
• Focus on driving. Avoid talking on your cell phone, eating, or hunting for items in your vehicle while driving. When traveling 55 mph or faster, a two-second distraction can be deadly. Adjust your speed for road conditions, including snow and ice.
• Safely get out of the way of emergency vehicles. If an emergency vehicle has its lights or siren activated, slow down, move to the right and stop if possible. Once the vehicle passes, do not follow it too closely.
• Move over. When you see an emergency vehicle stopped by the side of the road, slow down and safely move over one lane if possible. Forty-three states have "move over" laws, and violators can be ticketed and fined.
• Stay off the shoulder. Driving on the shoulder of a roadway is not only illegal-it's dangerous. Emergency vehicles use the shoulder to get to crashes faster, where a few seconds can mean the difference between life and death.​"The good news is that Americans seem to be heeding the call for increased attention and safety on our roadways," said Mr. Floyd. "Overall traffic fatalities in the U.S. are down 10 percent this year, and NLEOMF records show that traffic-related fatalities of officers are down 14 percent. Let's hope these positive trends continue this holiday season and throughout the new year," he added.
For information, safety tips and resources, visit the NLEOMF "Drive Safely" website at www.nleomf.org/DriveSafely.

*The National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial Fund* - Supporting the law enforcement profession by permanently recording and appropriately commemorating the service and sacrifice of law enforcement officers. 
 
Support the National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial Fund and help us honor the men and women whose names appear on the Memorial Wall: Donate Now _All cases of fallen officers are reviewed based on strict criteria prior to inclusion by National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial Fund. This in no way implies that a particular name will appear on the Memorial Wall._


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> Yes thank you!!
> 
> Methuen Officer Timothy Henrick was shot on Christmas Day in 1991. A Lawrence man, Manuel Guillermo, was later sentenced by Botsford to 10 years in prison for the shooting. Botsford credited Guillermo for the 19 months he had served in jail prior to his sentencing, making him eligible for parole 4 1/2 years later..
> 
> Absolutely be careful out there. Its been real quiet lately with in the line of duty death! (Massachusetts)


PO Henrick was shot and nearly bled to death. He retired with 100% of his pay and the graditude of his family, friends, co workers and residents of Methuen and the Commonwealth. I hope he's doing well.


----------

